

Building a new microstartup every week - maxtility
http://maxtility.wordpress.com/

======
nreece
<http://www.isonme.com/> seems like a nice util. The Facebook integration
makes it more usable.

If you are selling your weekly projects (I'd hardly call them startups) then
post them on <http://web2.0forsale.com/> for more coverage.

Good luck!

~~~
maxtility
nreece, thanks for the advice! Could you recommend any other sites besides
web2.0forsale.com and sitepoint.com?

~~~
nreece
eBay!

Also checkout DNForum.com, NamePros.com, GeekVillage.com forums etc.

